# We are back!



## Prakriti

Woo!


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## Nylanfs

Yea!


----------



## Garthanos

yay


----------



## Guest 6801328

I immediately notice that it's much, much zippier than before.


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## TwoSix

This just means @lowkey13 is no longer ahead of me in Laugh points anymore, so this is a clear win for humanity.  (And gnomes.)


----------



## lowkey13

*Deleted by user*


----------



## schneeland

New layout is a bit busy, but still: glad to have ENWorld back  (strangely, I missed it already after a few days, even though I do not post here very often).


----------



## SkidAce

The cosmos has returned to normal.


----------



## darjr

The universe has settled back into it's grooves, but with different music.


----------



## SkidAce

Well done @Morrus, it must have been a pain to make things like enrollment date, avatars, even signatures carry over.

Those little things make people happy.  Thank You.


----------



## The Green Hermit

Yay!


----------



## Sacrosanct

Thank you for all of you hard work behind the scenes.  For a moment, I looked at old forums I used to post at, and realized after looking at some of them why I left in the first place.  So I for one am glad for this forum and all the work you guys do.


----------



## Neurotic

How do we sblock, url, table, roll etc in the new engine? I have characters that need reformatting now.

New site looks better, is faster especially on the phone...good work @Morrus.


----------



## Morrus

Neurotic said:


> How do we sblock, url, table, roll etc in the new engine? I have characters that need reformatting now.




Dunno! I'm learning at the same time as you! Report any findings.


----------



## Morrus




----------



## Sacrosanct

Morrus said:


> View attachment 112854




Dang.  That looks like a woman's profile on an online dating site


----------



## Neurotic

The table remains the same:
[TABLE]
[TR]
[TD][/TD]
[/TR]
[/TABLE]


----------



## Neurotic

Code:
	

[SPOILER="Hide this"]I'm guessing this will work[/SPOILER]




Spoiler: Hide this



I'm guessing this will work



Yup! Works!

Links remain the same


		Code:
	

[URL='https://www.enworld.org']ENWorld[/URL]


No dice though! At least not yet...


----------



## dragoner

Awesome!


----------



## robus

Definitely 100x faster than the old site, so congrats on that!  Still finding my way around...


----------



## Len

While browsing the new forum, I've noticed that pages come up immediately instead of after a delay of several seconds. ENWorld has _never_ worked like that. Please fix ASAP!


----------



## Blue

Congrats on all the hard work to your and your team!  Thanks for improving the site for us.


----------



## dave2008

Neurotic said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [SPOILER="Hide this"]I'm guessing this will work[/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Hide this
> 
> 
> 
> I'm guessing this will work
> 
> 
> 
> Yup! Works!
> 
> Links remain the same
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [URL='https://www.enworld.org']ENWorld[/URL]
> 
> 
> No dice though! At least not yet...



OK, it was [sblock] in the old site.  Now I have to go back and reformat a ton of posts - yikes!


----------



## ad_hoc

Is there a way to turn on a dark theme like before?

I live in a dungeon and the brightness hurts my eyes.


----------



## Celebrim

My table tags from the old site don't appear to be working.  Not entirely sure what it's going to take to get them to work.   @Mention doesn't appear to work either, so those tags are now broken.


----------



## Morrus

ad_hoc said:


> Is there a way to turn on a dark theme like before?
> 
> I live in a dungeon and the brightness hurts my eyes.




I refuse to answer that question any more!


----------



## Morrus

Celebrim said:


> My table tags from the old site don't appear to be working. Not entirely sure what it's going to take to get them to work. @Mention doesn't appear to work either, so those tags are now broken.




Table tags are definitely not working. Mention works @Celebrim but old ones don’t.


----------



## Neurotic

And when you try to add a table in the post and reveal formatting it looks just like the old one


----------



## trappedslider

feels like this more mobile friendly at least to me...my avatar is fuzzy lol


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

Just wanna say first: LOVE THE NEW LOOK!

Also seems faster.

One small thing: When I clicked one of my old bookmarks (which was still labeled as "www.enworld.org") it tried to re-direct to the same URL with "new.enworld.org" at the front, and it gave me an error. When I edited the address bar, to change "new" back to "www," it worked fine, and went to my thread.


----------



## ad_hoc

Morrus said:


> I refuse to answer that question any more!




Thanks for the response


----------



## trappedslider

ad_hoc said:


> Thanks for the response



It looks like it's on the list...after more important features get added back in


----------



## Morrus

<---------- I really like the minimalist poster info box. Avatar, title, and name.


----------



## darjr

Me too! I like how it’s arranged on mobil too.


----------



## Darren L

Hi I made it over from the other side


----------



## jmucchiello

Neurotic said:


> The table remains the same:
> [TABLE]
> [TR]
> [TD][/TD]
> [/TR]
> [/TABLE]




They lack align options and lots of other things.
Doesn't look the same to me. 

Also thread doesn't work. Very disappointing:
Links to: [thread="601348"]IC[/thread] [THREAD="597747"]OOC[/THREAD]


----------



## Morrus

How disappointing would you say it is on a scale of 1-1,000?


----------



## jmucchiello

Which end is high and which end is low?

I've sent people to ENWorld for the die rolling and text formatting. So, until those are restored, 75-80% disappointed. Speed is good. But I use forums slower than the old forums. So speed doesn't excite me.


----------



## jmucchiello

Knowledge loss is disappointing. All the little vBulletin tricks I've stored up are useless. But I'm sure I'll find new ways to exploit the power of XenForo eventually.


----------



## vdal

I like the new look. It looks much cleaner. And it is faster.


----------



## Anand

Feels way better to me. My avatar is also sharper, so here is my anecdotal evidence.


----------



## cbwjm

Well worth the wait. The forums seem to be running a lot smoother and they no longer look dated with their fresh new look.


----------



## Remathilis

Hey, my avatar is back!


----------



## Len

Anand said:


> My avatar is also sharper, so here is my anecdotal evidence.



Mine is blurrier, weird.


----------



## Lidgar

Welcome back Emirikol, old friend. Its been a looooong time...


----------



## Remathilis

Len said:


> Mine is blurrier, weird.




I reuploaded it in the preferences. Much clearer.


----------



## WolfhillRPG

The new format looks great.  Good job!


----------



## BookBarbarian

Snappy, and I have an Avatar, and I made myself a clever (to me) title.

I'm one happy camper.


----------



## Len

Title restored, avatar sharpened, I can sleep tonight.


----------



## PsyzhranV2

Hey, I used to be Psyzhran2357 and was using my Reddit account to view ENWorld. However, there's currently no Reddit login on the new site. When can we expect it to come back?


----------



## ddaley

Morrus said:


> How disappointing would you say it is on a scale of 1-1,000?




New site looks pretty nice.  Will take some getting used to... wondering if the grey background should be a tad darker so the lighter areas stand out more?  But, still nice.


----------



## doctorbadwolf

Seems like a much more streamlined and user friendly set up. Well done!


----------



## CapnZapp

Probably not the first to remark upon this, but since this forum now shows an uncanny resemblance to rpg.net, I guess XenForo's quest for world dominance (or at least dominating my personal user experience) is complete!


----------



## Quartz

Excellent!


----------



## Myzzrym

Wooh avatars!


----------



## BookBarbarian

As someone who constantly goes back to edit spelling and grammatical errors in posts I find the increased performance of the site to be very helpful.


----------



## Morrus

Part of the performance is the new software, part of it is a new server.


----------



## Aberay

Is the app running again?


----------



## lyle.spade

Morrus said:


> 5 long days without EN World. But we have returned! All brand new, probably a bit buggy, and with things working differently, but we’re back!




I like the new look and organization. I have had a few instances, yesterday and today, when images embedded in posts - by post authors - did not render full-size when the page initially loaded, but then did once I reloaded the page. Otherwise, it seems that everything is working.


----------



## CapnZapp

Aberay said:


> Is the app running again?



If you mean the EN World app on Android, I'm using it right now to post this message. It never stopped running, though it was obviously non-functional during the downtime.

But maybe you're talking about something else...


----------



## MacConnell

The site no longer works on my Macbook.


----------



## Morrus

MacConnell said:


> The site no longer works on my Macbook.




You'll need to be a bit more specific. In what manner does it not work? 

I'm using a desktop Mac with presumably the same OS.


----------



## MacConnell

Morrus said:


> You'll need to be a bit more specific. In what manner does it not work?
> 
> I'm using a desktop Mac with presumably the same OS.



The website opens but the image of the page is skewed and no links open. I can perform no functions. My OS may be too old. I am on someone else's PC to make this post.


----------



## Grimjackal

I thought I'd let you know that the redesign of the site is nice. However, I prefer simple headers, so I view your site with simple black headers instead of the gold with outline version. I've attached a screenshot for how I'm viewing the site.


----------



## vpuigdoller

I love the new look! The interfaces seem way faster as well.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke

I think I know what my issue is; the whole "new.enworld.org" thing seems limited to Google Chrome. At home, on my wife's computer, I have to use Microsoft Edge, because my wife stays logged into Chrome. When I use Microsoft Edge, I can click on my old, saved favorites (which of course, have the old "www.enworld.org" URL) and they work fine. It's only when I am using Google Chrome that it tries to re-direct me to "new.enworld.org" and fails to load. But when that happens, I can simply go to the address bar, replace "new" with "www" and it works fine. That tells me it's a browser compatibility issue.

OTHER THINGS I HAVE NOTICED:

(Minor)  GM Posts are no longer yellow.
(Minor) I can no longer edit my players' posts.

Despite these hiccups, I want to compliment you again on a totally COOL upgrade! I love the new platform!

Cheers!


----------



## Plane Sailing

Looks nice, works quickly! Good job!


----------



## Salthorae

I like, thanks for the upgrade and all the trophies!


----------



## darjr

Tellerian Hawke said:


> I think I know what my issue is; the whole "new.enworld.org" thing seems limited to Google Chrome. At home, on my wife's computer, I have to use Microsoft Edge, because my wife stays logged into Chrome. When I use Microsoft Edge, I can click on my old, saved favorites (which of course, have the old "www.enworld.org" URL) and they work fine. It's only when I am using Google Chrome that it tries to re-direct me to "new.enworld.org" and fails to load. But when that happens, I can simply go to the address bar, replace "new" with "www" and it works fine. That tells me it's a browser compatibility issue.
> 
> OTHER THINGS I HAVE NOTICED:
> 
> (Minor)  GM Posts are no longer yellow.
> (Minor) I can no longer edit my players' posts.
> 
> Despite these hiccups, I want to compliment you again on a totally COOL upgrade! I love the new platform!
> 
> Cheers!



Trying to figure this one out. The domain name no longer points anywhere. It’s not configured anywhere and I can’t seem to recreate it now.


----------



## Morrus

Its not Chrome, as I get the same thing on Safari on my iPad. Now on my desktop though.


----------



## Mercule

So far, I like the look of the new site. Been busy, so haven't been on as much as I'd like, but it seems super-fast and a bit slicker in appearance.


----------



## Mercador

It runs faster on my canadian side, thanks Morrus. I always thought it was a server latency issue but maybe it was the old design. It's not fast but it's way better.


----------



## MacConnell

this is a test

Tables do not display. It only shows in code


----------



## jmucchiello

There's a thread for tables not working. What I don't understand is tables are listed on the xenforo website as standard BBCode.


----------



## jmucchiello

Does [user] send notifications like [mention] use to?


----------



## Morrus

Just use @

like this @jmucchiello


----------



## Dragonhelm

I wanted to say congrats to the team for a job well done on the move. The old threads are still there, and this new software seems to work much faster and has new functionality.

Also, just wanted to say kudos on keeping this forum going when so many forums have gone the way of the dodo in lieu of social media. While I like social media for some things, I still like using forums for more in-depth discussion.

I would consider making such a move myself with the Dragonlance Forums, but there's not much point now with the lack of activity.

#Dragonlance


----------



## Morrus

Dragonhelm said:


> I wanted to say congrats to the team for a job well done on the move. The old threads are still there, and this new software seems to work much faster and has new functionality.
> 
> Also, just wanted to say kudos on keeping this forum going when so many forums have gone the way of the dodo in lieu of social media. While I like social media for some things, I still like using forums for more in-depth discussion.
> 
> I would consider making such a move myself with the Dragonlance Forums, but there's not much point now with the lack of activity.
> 
> #Dragonlance




I think it’s important that places like this be kept running as long as possible. We’ll all be eaten by the Silicon Valley mega corporations like Facebook and Twitter and Reddit eventually, but while we can, I believe that moderated places like this have a place and serve a function.


----------



## Scott DeWar

darjr said:


> Trying to figure this one out. The domain name no longer points anywhere. It’s not configured anywhere and I can’t seem to recreate it now.



I thought I would let you know I was having the same problem with the word "new" in the adress. I use Firefox.


----------



## FrogReaver

Great job on the upgrade.  I'm really impressed with how much better it functions and how much faster everything is!


----------



## Scott DeWar

By the way, @Morrus, I am sending a pet to give you snuggle-hugs in gratitude for all of your hard work.



Spoiler: This is what she looks like


----------



## Morrus

Scott DeWar said:


> By the way, @Morrus, I am sending a pet to give you snuggle-hugs in gratitude for all of your




This little guy moved in last week.


----------



## Scott DeWar

She likes puppies. they good good with malt vinegar.


----------



## Leif

I'm having some trouble getting the 'LOG OUT' function to work.  Otherwise, everything is great.  Looks fantastic.

OK, so it worked that time, just took a few seconds.

Logging out from the pull-down from your name works fine.  But from the left side of the Your Account page may have minor issues.  It will log you out, but the screen doesn't change like it's supposed to do.


----------



## MetaVoid

We cannot arhive or organize our threads to folders as we could before? I have some 4e threads and various "dead" threads in watched list. I don't want to lose easy access to them and delete them from watched, but I don't want the list of 200 threads either. What can I do?


----------



## Morrus

MetaVoid said:


> We cannot arhive or organize our threads to folders as we could before? I have some 4e threads and various "dead" threads in watched list. I don't want to lose easy access to them and delete them from watched, but I don't want the list of 200 threads either. What can I do?




I’m sorry, but I didn’t understand that. Could you clarify the question?


----------



## MetaVoid

Morrus said:


> I’m sorry, but I didn’t understand that. Could you clarify the question?



In the old forum, under Subscripions there was an option to organize your threads into folders. I had something like Finished, Active and Inactive folders. I lost that after that big break in...2017? 2016? But now, there is no option for that (or at least, I don't see it)


----------



## Morrus

MetaVoid said:


> In the old forum, under Subscripions there was an option to organize your threads into folders. I had something like Finished, Active and Inactive folders. I lost that after that big break in...2017? 2016? But now, there is no option for that (or at least, I don't see it)




I didn’t even know you could do that with vBulletin. I haven’t tried out the ‘watch’ function yet in Xenforo, so I guess we’ll both figure out what it does together!


----------



## Neurotic

Watch is equivalent to subscribe to thread in the old forum. You get notifications for changes/updates - but I remember the option of creating folders...maybe one could be made using Bookmarks, but I agree that moving from watched list is not a good solution at least not for (hopefully) temporary inactive threads. Old closed adventures (such as from Living 4e) could be moved to bookmarks and forgotten


----------



## Swarmkeeper

Love the upgrade.  Well worth the wait.

Not sure if this has been mentioned but I see that a "5e" is a prefix choice that is missing in the Dungeons & Dragons forum.  There's only a prefix section for D&D 5e with the only prefix choices being "Homebrew" and "DDAL".  Can a plain ol' "5e" prefix be added?

Thanks!


----------

